# Diabetes awareness session at "Cleadon park medical ctr" South Tyneside



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2011)

There is a Diabetes awareness session at  "Cleadon park medical ctr"  South Tyneside  on     14nov 10-1.30.       Not that i think anybody on this site is unawhere !!      But if it helps some folks spread the word.


----------

